# GM MasterCard users



## fastball (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a question about the GM card..... I see there is a redemption limit of $1,000.00 for the GTO..... when did GM start this? My step-dad bought his 1996 Grand Prix GT _and_ his 2002 Grand Prix GTP using every penny of the $3,000.00 maxed on his card, and my Mom bought her '98 Buick LeSabre the same way. Now, if I'm right, I can only redeem up to a grand on the Goat (and pretty much every other GM vehicle has a redemption limit now). When did GM start this? I have two grand saved on my card. Is there any way to sneak past this limit? That sucks!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Haven't heard that. If that is indeed the case, I'm cutting the card up.


----------



## fastball (Mar 20, 2005)

http://www.gmcard.com/GMCard/apply/redeem/allowances.jsp


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

It's unfortunate but this is true. When I got my first goat I was shocked to hear the GM Rep state the $1000 max (I had $4500 +/- on the card). All was well a month and a half later I was able to squeeze $5000 out of them.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

there are two gm cards, the old and the new. with the old card you could only earn 500 a year, but redeem all of your 7 years earnings.

with the new card you can earn all you want every year, but are limited in how much you can redeem.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

The "New" GM Card had stupid redemption limits. They stopped selling the "Old" GM Card a few years ago, but people who already had it were grandfathered in.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Huh, I got $3200 with my "old" blue GM card. Unfortunately, this barely offset a "communication" error, which I think was intentional, that cost me a couple of grand. This was through Behlmann Pontiac in St. Louis, so I strongly recommend never doing business with this facility. My BBB complaint is in the works as we speak.


----------



## patrun64 (Apr 23, 2005)

I must have the old card, (10 plus years) I redeemed my entire balance of $1800 on my 05 GTO last month. Unfortunatetly I was under the impression that I could use only $1000, so I quit using the thing years ago. I started using it again and earned $200 this month alone. But I think the prior post is correct, once I hit 500 in earning it will quit for the year. Still, I like the limit of 500 a year better than 1000 off on all the cool cars. They are giving away 500 bonus again on the card, right? I think I would have got an additional 500 had I waited til now. Not to mention my local dealer has 3 in stock now, versus none when I was searching.

In 1996 I bought an Impala SS and used $7000 on the card...the good old days.


----------



## fastball (Mar 20, 2005)

So how do I know if I have the old card or new card? I got mine in Sept. of 2001.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

patrun64 said:


> I must have the old card, (10 plus years) I redeemed my entire balance of $1800 on my 05 GTO last month. Unfortunatetly I was under the impression that I could use only $1000, so I quit using the thing years ago. I started using it again and earned $200 this month alone. But I think the prior post is correct, once I hit 500 in earning it will quit for the year. Still, I like the limit of 500 a year better than 1000 off on all the cool cars. They are giving away 500 bonus again on the card, right? I think I would have got an additional 500 had I waited til now. Not to mention my local dealer has 3 in stock now, versus none when I was searching.
> 
> In 1996 I bought an Impala SS and used $7000 on the card...the good old days.


My brother traded a 95 Grand Prix on a 98 Bonneville. Sticker on the Bonne was 26,500. He got GM family discount plus the rebate to bring it down to 21,300. They gave him 8900 on the Grand Prix and he had 9200 in GM card. All said and done, tax tags etc... it was just under 5k and a 95 Grand Prix with 60,000miles to get a 98 Bonneville. Now they limit Family to 1% earnings, but unlimited redemption dollars, so that 9200 is now 1840. 
Oh well I got 700 off my GTO so I'm happy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

I wouldn't go cutting the card up. The GM Card always seems to come in handy. I had about 300 worth of earnings in January. They upped it to 2,000. When they called to verify with GM Card, GM Card gave me another 3,000 for a GTO. I had 5500 GMAC rebate and then another 5000 rebate from GM Card. I basically got a 2 year lease on this thing for the price of a Yugo.

Gene


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

fastball said:


> I have a question about the GM card..... I see there is a redemption limit of $1,000.00 for the GTO..... when did GM start this? My step-dad bought his 1996 Grand Prix GT _and_ his 2002 Grand Prix GTP using every penny of the $3,000.00 maxed on his card, and my Mom bought her '98 Buick LeSabre the same way. Now, if I'm right, I can only redeem up to a grand on the Goat (and pretty much every other GM vehicle has a redemption limit now). When did GM start this? I have two grand saved on my card. Is there any way to sneak past this limit? That sucks!


I yelled and screamed and got 1500 outt them. But like you said, the GTO has only 1000 on it, bumma.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

As mentioned above, several years ago GM changed the plan. I have the "old" card, which I max out every year. The "old" card could accumulate $1000 per year for seven years. After a few years, they dropped that to $500 per year, still for seven years. This card has no limit on how much can be applied per vehicle.

At one point I had four $1000 years and three $500 years and I "cashed" out $5500 on my Z06.  

I then quickly got two more $500 and used that $1000 on my wife's Trailblazer. I am back up to $1000 and climbing...

I use my GM card starting at its anniversary date until I max it out for the year at $500, then switch to a Upromise card. 

My understanding of the new card is that there is a redemption limit that is different for each GM vehicle, and ranges around something like $0-$1500. :cheers


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't go cutting the card up. The GM Card always seems to come in handy. I had about 300 worth of earnings in January. They upped it to 2,000. When they called to verify with GM Card, GM Card gave me another 3,000 for a GTO. I had 5500 GMAC rebate and then another 5000 rebate from GM Card. I basically got a 2 year lease on this thing for the price of a Yugo.
> 
> Gene


you mean they paid you to take the car.

I got the same deal on my smartbuy in december (500 under tissue, dealer kept the holdback), only i had to pay tax on the residual because i am in NY


----------



## fastball (Mar 20, 2005)

I still would like to know what year they instituted redemption limits. I got my card in '01 and my Step-Dad redeemed 3 grand on his '02 Grand Prix. So, what year would constitute a new card or old card? Anyone know?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

fastball said:


> I still would like to know what year they instituted redemption limits. I got my card in '01 and my Step-Dad redeemed 3 grand on his '02 Grand Prix. So, what year would constitute a new card or old card? Anyone know?


i think the new card is for people that first got their card in 00-01


----------



## Pvt. Joker (May 25, 2005)

I'm still kicking myself for not getting a GTO last year. I could have gotten a new Black M6 for 23k...i decided to wait for the LS2 though. I get a GM discount, so with that and my gm card and the $1,000 cash back i'm looking at around 27k.

edit: I have a friends and family gm card...come to think of it, that probably has a different set of rules that the normal gm card.


----------



## jerrybramlett (Feb 8, 2005)

I got a GM blue card the first year I heard about it, 1993. The limit per year for "earnings" at that time was $500, and you could redeem those earnings during the following 7 years. After 7 years each year's earnings expired so you could never cash in more than 7 x $500 toward a new car. 

I've never heard of the $1,000 per year earnings limit for up to seven years. Exactly when was that offered?


----------



## Snap (Apr 2, 2005)

When they need to generate sales, they occasionally lift the limitation. There may be times with $2000 or more as a credit.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

jerrybramlett said:


> I've never heard of the $1,000 per year earnings limit for up to seven years. Exactly when was that offered?


when the card first came out (and my buddy was starting his computer networking business) they offered the gold card. it cost $50 a year, but the 50 was added to earnings and you could earn 1000 a year. dont forget the 10% from mobil, and a few other goodies in the beginning.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Tom said:


> when the card first came out (and my buddy was starting his computer networking business) they offered the gold card. it cost $50 a year, but the 50 was added to earnings and you could earn 1000 a year. dont forget the 10% from mobil, and a few other goodies in the beginning.


I had forgotten that. I got mine in 1994 and did get the Gold card and maxed it out for four years then they changed the rules to limit the Gold card to $500 so I dumped the Gold card and turned it into a normal GM Card (keeping the $4k I had earned). I guess the $200 I spent on Gold card fees was worth the extra $2k I earned during that four years. :lol:


----------



## Pvt. Joker (May 25, 2005)

for what it's worth, i looked up the deal on the gm extended family credit card. it's UNLIMITED earnings per year at 1% of your purchases, then a max of 7 years. I need to put some college tuiton on mine or something


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

college tuition, you just reminded me that about 12 years ago i put a semester of my sisters law school on the card. that and a few computer networks and i spent 20k a year on that card, while earning 36k a year and paying 700 a month in law school loans.

it is amazing that i have great credit and got crazy money towards a car because of those shenanigans.


----------

